# Bloating?



## SW20GSXR (Jul 14, 2008)

Last night I noticed my luec has not been as active like it usually is. I was looking to see what was wrong with him and noticed that he looked bigger then normal. Like someone blew air into his mouth and his body blew up like a balloon. What could be the cause of this? 
Before when I go to feed him he would be all over them fruitflys, now he will just eat one and ignore the rest. All he does now is climp up to the top of the background and just lay there and I'm starting to get worried theres something wrong with him. He was a very active and now he just hides.
My GF was telling me he may have bloat. From what I described is that would it could be? What would cause bloat in the first place? He was fine till the Temp started to drop here. The coldest the tank has gotten to is 61F and warmest about 75F. Hopefully someone can help me out because the last thing I want is to lose the little guy.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

If you have noticed a decrease in activity there probably is a problem. There are some different causes for bloat, but often the source is a bacterial infection...it can also be organ failure too. 

I would do a search on here and see what some other people have done to treat it. 



SW20GSXR said:


> Last night I noticed my luec has not been as active like it usually is. I was looking to see what was wrong with him and noticed that he looked bigger then normal. Like someone blew air into his mouth and his body blew up like a balloon. What could be the cause of this?
> Before when I go to feed him he would be all over them fruitflys, now he will just eat one and ignore the rest. All he does now is climp up to the top of the background and just lay there and I'm starting to get worried theres something wrong with him. He was a very active and now he just hides.
> My GF was telling me he may have bloat. From what I described is that would it could be? What would cause bloat in the first place? He was fine till the Temp started to drop here. The coldest the tank has gotten to is 61F and warmest about 75F. Hopefully someone can help me out because the last thing I want is to lose the little guy.


----------



## SW20GSXR (Jul 14, 2008)

Yea, I'm trying to search right now. I wish I can treat him right away.


----------

